# Hairless Mice



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I cant find much out about hairless mice.

How does the gene work in relation to other genes?
Also would they be able to live in the garage during the cold?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes they can live in the garage, mine did and suffered no more than the normal furred mice from anything, apart from that any warts they had were visible :lol: There are lots of different genes, the one I had that's known as 'fuzzy hairless' was recessive like any other recessive coat type (or not in this case ha ha). I'll see if I can find any links for you about hairless mice


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

All my links got wiped when I changed computer  but here's the bit I have on my website: http://www.fancymice.info/hairless


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

i can sense ian is getting excited about my new hairless litter... 

great page about them cait, and lovely pics, altho i must say my hairless seem to eat less than my haired mice, i think ours are a differnt strain with most of my 'decent' hairless having little to no whiskars

i cant get enough of them anyway!


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

love the link ... and pics are great


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes a great page, very informative.

I am very excited about the hairless I cant wait.


----------

